# code for high risk of breast cancer



## heathermc (Jun 15, 2012)

I see that there is a code for a mammo on a pt that is high risk for breast cancer, but is there a code for an office visit for this same problem...i don't seem to find anything.


----------



## cindyt (Jun 15, 2012)

If the patient has a high risk due to genetics, you could use v84.01.


----------

